# Fantastic Fan Fotos, March, 2019; Week 4



## Guest (Mar 22, 2019)

The 765 draws huge crowds wherever it goes. I found this super image of it under steam.

View attachment 489604


----------



## Yellowstone Special (Jun 23, 2015)

You won't find these 2 photos anywhere on the Internet. But here's a couple of Union Pacific's Steam locomotives. 

This is UP's _Kansan_, near Bonner Springs, Kansas, headed by a 4-6-2 Pacific on her last run in December, 1954.









Here's an early 1950s photo of a Union Pacific light Pacific taking on water at Big Springs, Idaho, in the Island Park area of the Yellowstone Branch, about 16 miles southwest of the Yellowstone Special's terminus, West Yellowstone, Montana.


----------



## Guest (Mar 22, 2019)

Thanks Vern for your contributions.


----------



## Yellowstone Special (Jun 23, 2015)

Passenger Train Collector said:


> Thanks Vern for your contributions.


My pleasure, Brian.


----------



## Guest (Mar 23, 2019)

Nickel Plate 767 coming into town


----------



## Guest (Mar 23, 2019)

I have no idea how the Aerotrain photo was added and I don't know how to get rid of it. I didn't attach it. It just appeared.


----------



## cole226 (Feb 8, 2013)

*Aero train*

Joe, must have been an unscheduled special. :hah:


----------



## cole226 (Feb 8, 2013)

Brian, beautiful picture of 765 :appl:


----------



## cole226 (Feb 8, 2013)

On a different theme, thought I'd show some old pics of our Tunkhannock Creek Viaduct construction. 1912-15


----------



## Bill Webb (Sep 14, 2015)

Obviously OSHA had not been invented then.


----------



## cole226 (Feb 8, 2013)

Bill Webb said:


> Obviously OSHA had not been invented then.


Today it takes 2 1/2 years to put in a 100ft prefab bridge. :dunno:


----------



## Don F (Dec 5, 2015)

cole226 said:


> On a different theme, thought I'd show some old pics of our Tunkhannock Creek Viaduct construction. 1912-15
> 
> View attachment 489702
> 
> ...


It still amazes me how these projects were built; it is fascinating to see how man overcomes obstacles. Thanks for the photos. The Back Mountain RR Club was gifted a scale model of the Nicholson Viaduct recently, and it is a prominent part of the new layout under construction at the Twin Stacks building in Dallas PA.


----------



## laz57 (Sep 19, 2015)

Wow Nice pics GUYZ!!!!

COLE I agree with DON, Amazing how much work went into those builds.


----------



## laz57 (Sep 19, 2015)

Here is a video of the 765 going over the Rockville bridge. I shot this back in 2012.


----------



## Lehigh74 (Sep 25, 2015)

Great pictures this week.

I like the first shot of NKP 765. Looks a bit like Harpers Ferry, but that’s not where the shot was taken. I thought at first that Laz took that video from the Bridgeview, but after looking at it closely, its from somewhere on the east side of the river. A bit downstream from this shot probably.

I also like bridges and the Nicholson bridge is one of my favorites. Incredible shots of the bridge under construction. Thanks Randy.


----------



## PDDMI (Oct 25, 2015)

Another 765 photo...the Joliet Rocket layover at Lasalle Station...


----------



## Guest (Mar 23, 2019)

Cole, wonderful photos.


----------



## cole226 (Feb 8, 2013)

Passenger Train Collector said:


> Cole, wonderful photos.


Thanks Brian. A peek at the nonglamorous side.


Those men were amazing what they could do with what they had to work with.


----------



## Guest (Mar 23, 2019)

Paul, that is one of the best photos of the 765 I have seen.


----------



## PDDMI (Oct 25, 2015)

Passenger Train Collector said:


> Paul, that is one of the best photos of the 765 I have seen.


Thanks Brian...it was taken at sunset that day and helped to add some of that glow. But truth be known...the 765 has a ‘glow all of it’s own’...


----------



## santafe158 (Jul 14, 2010)

Our Detroit & Lima Northern #7 (later DT&I), an 1897 Baldwin 4-4-0, was out of the shop to be loaded up with its first load of coal and water for the 2019 season. It successfully passed its initial steam test yesterday and will hopefully be fired up again for running tests in the next week or two in anticipation of the April 13th opening day for Greenfield Village.


----------



## mike77406 (Feb 7, 2016)

I took this picture at the South Side Locust Point Yard, I believe around 2009. When I posted this image speculation had it going to the Western Maryland Scenic Railroad.


----------



## Pebo (Sep 27, 2015)

A few shots from last weekend where we ran trains at the Bon Air Library on the 16th and at the Virginia Train Collectors show on the 17th.

































The 681 and 2243 are both new donations to the group expertly refurbished by one of our group members, Gary.....

Peter


----------



## Guest (Mar 24, 2019)

Terrific photos this weekend. Thanks all.


----------



## Guest (Mar 24, 2019)

Great pics all. Thanks. Jake, that Baldwin sure is something special. Just gorgeous! We plan to visit Greenfield Village in the future. Sure looks like an amazing place.

Regards,

Gary.


----------



## santafe158 (Jul 14, 2010)

waitin' 4 the train said:


> Great pics all. Thanks. Jake, that Baldwin sure is something special. Just gorgeous! We plan to visit Greenfield Village in the future. Sure looks like an amazing place.
> 
> Regards,
> 
> Gary.


It's a very nice locomotive. It's sort of the pride and joy of our railroad since it was restored to operation by our staff in our shop. An approximately 8 year restoration wrapped up in 2013 and it ran under its own power for the first time since the late 1920's. We have some cool railroad stuff, but many other historical buildings and artifacts as well. Be sure to plan for a whole day to visit the Village. Perhaps another if you wish to visit the indoor museum as well. They're both very large venues.


----------



## DennyM (Jan 3, 2016)

Don't know if they are fantastic, but they are big. Auto parts carrier a club member bought.


----------



## Don F (Dec 5, 2015)

About a week ago, I stopped at a machine shop we deal with where I work, to get some band saw chips, and the owner opened a box marked aluminum chips that he was taking for his grandson's trains. He got a ziplock baggie, and filled it for me. I made a test load to see if these larger chips would hold together with the urethane finish I use as adhesive. Here is are some photos. One guy suggested I dull it a bit, and another said it looks realistic as is. I may make another, and dull one and compare. I had an odd ball load for a Weaver wood side gondola, so I added the chips to it instead of making another base.


----------



## mackerel (Oct 9, 2018)

santafe158 said:


> Our Detroit & Lima Northern #7 (later DT&I), an 1897 Baldwin 4-4-0, was out of the shop to be loaded up with its first load of coal and water for the 2019 season. It successfully passed its initial steam test yesterday and will hopefully be fired up again for running tests in the next week or two in anticipation of the April 13th opening day for Greenfield Village.
> 
> View attachment 489834


Thanks for sharing. I really love these classic 4-4-0 General style engines. That wild west 1800s historical aura they have is just magical to me. My first model train was this type of engine. Just gorgeous!

:thumbsup:


----------



## Guest (Mar 26, 2019)

Don, your "load" looks very good.


----------



## Guest (Mar 26, 2019)

Don, I think the load looks great.


----------



## Yellowstone Special (Jun 23, 2015)

Don F said:


> About a week ago, I stopped at a machine shop we deal with where I work, to get some band saw chips, and the owner opened a box marked aluminum chips that he was taking for his grandson's trains. He got a ziplock baggie, and filled it for me. I made a test load to see if these larger chips would hold together with the urethane finish I use as adhesive. Here is are some photos. One guy suggested I dull it a bit, and another said it looks realistic as is. I may make another, and dull one and compare. I had an odd ball load for a Weaver wood side gondola, so I added the chips to it instead of making another base.
> View attachment 490052
> 
> 
> ...


Interesting photos, Don and the load looks great. But being the slow learner that I am and for my own edification, just what are these exactly?


----------



## cole226 (Feb 8, 2013)

Vern, the waste from a bandsaw cutting aluminum. *Imagine metal sawdust.*


----------



## santafe158 (Jul 14, 2010)

mackerel said:


> Thanks for sharing. I really love these classic 4-4-0 General style engines. That wild west 1800s historical aura they have is just magical to me. My first model train was this type of engine. Just gorgeous!
> 
> :thumbsup:


Just to point out, our #7 was built nearly 40 years after locomotives such as the General were built and is a good deal bigger. In 1897 it was a decent sized passenger locomotive weighing about 65 tons and with 63" driving wheels.

The 4-4-0's were definitely a classic design and it's pretty unique that we run two of them on our railroad.


----------



## mackerel (Oct 9, 2018)

santafe158 said:


> Just to point out, our #7 was built nearly 40 years after locomotives such as the General were built and is a good deal bigger. In 1897 it was a decent sized passenger locomotive weighing about 65 tons and with 63" driving wheels.
> 
> The 4-4-0's were definitely a classic design and it's pretty unique that we run two of them on our railroad.
> 
> View attachment 490192


Very interesting. I didn't realize that this design evolved and survived for so long. Still learning! Thanks for sharing.


----------

